# Romanian Resources Suggestions



## parakseno

Hello posters,

I am pleased to announce the opening of Romanian Resources Suggestions sticky. This thread will invite you to contribute resources that help learners with various aspects of the Romanian language. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in Romanian Resources thread. Please note that this thread is NOT the Romanian resources collection but a place to suggest resources that other posters may find useful.

*Format*
Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
*a.* URL
*b.* a short description of the Web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
*c.* one and only one *category label*

Below is an example contribution:



> * Grammar:*
> http://www.castingsnet.com/dictionaries/ - grammar in a nutshell


* Category labels*
In order to easily locate resources, approved links are going to be sorted out in separate sections, each of which consisting of links relevant to a particular topic. Please use category labels to suggest where the posted resources should belong to. Below are the category labels tentatively created. If you come up with a resource that fits in none of the labels, you are free to propose a new category label in your suggestion post.

Character and Writing, Online Lessons/Tutorials, Words and Phrases, Literature, Pronunciation, Web Services, Media, About Romanian, Dictionaries and Other Reference, Softwares

*Use of this thread*
This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check the Romanian resources collection before posting suggestions.* To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, commercial contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact Romanian Forum moderator via PM.

* Upon approval*, contributions are to be listed in the Romanian Resources list.

Parakseno.


----------



## Arcy

Hi, jazyk!

Thank you for the link. I am not sure how many terms it contains, but also please check: www.w1.ro: the English - Romanian dictionary contains 150.000 words and is very interesting because it includes combinations of a certain given word. Also Babylon DERFOC and for the Romanian-English version, the DREFOC there.

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Arcy

Hello, everyone!

A new and valuable suggestion would also be:

http://dictionar.netflash.ro/index.php?w=proprietary&l=1&h=2&g=englez-roman

This is a multilingual dictionary, including: Romanian, English, French, German. There are also specialized dictionaries besides the General very interesting one which is multilingual: please check the Technical, Medical, marketing and financial ones!

best regards,

Arcy


----------



## smclean

Online Course:
http://www.linguasnet.com/lessons/home_ro.html - Lessons with Audio


----------



## bieq

Hello,

I found this on the internet:
http://idiomas.astalaweb.com/Otros/Rumano/Vocabulario%20gráfico%20de%20rumano.asp - It is graphic vocabulary of the Romanian Language for Spanish speakers. It's a collection of 6 short illustrated lessons  (10 pages each approximately)

Ben


----------



## Bântuit

Bună,

*Media*

http://www.mytex.ro/ :  News 7/7


----------



## Bântuit

*Miscellaneous:

*http://www.ceimici.ro/ :lots of renewal topics , jokes , videos ,etc......


----------



## ovi91

Online Lessons/Tutorials
verbe.ro - Top 100 verb conjugations in English, French, German, Italian & Spanish

Dictionaries and Other Reference
dictionarenglez.ro - English Romanian Dictionary
dictionarfrancez.ro - French Romanian Dictionary
dictionargerman.ro - German Romanian Dictionary
dictionarspaniol.ro - Spanish Romanian Dictionary
dictionaritalian.ro - Italian Romanian Dictionary
dictionarroman.ro - Romanian Dictionary


----------



## farscape

O colecție interesantă de dicționare la www.dictio.ro:

Român - Englez/Francez/German și Englez/Francez/German - Român
Dicționar Englez de Sinonime, DES
Dicționar Forex (Foreign exchange)
DEX (Dicționar Explicativ al limbii române)
Dicționar medical (termeni românești cu echivalențele în franceză și engleză urmate de definiția/explicația în româna)
Dicționar juridic (numai în română)

Numai bine,
f,


----------



## farscape

Biblioteca Digitală a României (Romanian Digital Library): http://www.dacoromanica.ro/
O listă impresionantă de cărţi şi periodice din colecţia Bibliotecii Academiei Române şi a Bibliotecii Metropolitane Bucureşti.

De exemplu, am găsit cinci numere din _Urmuz_!

Pe mai încolo,

.


----------



## farscape

Forvo, un dicţionar de pronunţie - mai cercetez sursa oleacă să fiu sigur că e OK.


----------



## vincix

http://dictionarultau.ro/

[farscape: _nu m-a impresionat, din trei cuvinte în engleză şi trei în română n-a găsit nici unul..._ ]

A dictionary which is way more comprehensive than others. Moreover, professional dictionaries can be found at http://sign.ro. (which includes, of course, En-Ro/Ro-En). They were commercial initially, but now they're open to everybody. They're also very comprehensive but they need downloading, as far as I know.

[farscape: _They are still commercial, have to pay to use them...]_


----------



## italiangirlcrissi

*Lexicon, vocabulary:

*http://www.internetpolyglot.com/ You can choose the language you speak and the one you want to learn. So it can be All the languages - Romanian.
Then there are lots of topics (family, job, love, etc) with the translation, the pronounce and some games to exercise.


----------



## ButterflyTeacher

Online Courses:
Duolingo: Learn Spanish, French and other languages for free -- online course including audio; especially good for vocabulary with some basic grammar


----------



## jimmyy

Online Courses
Romanian lessons
Learn Romanian Online free - Romanian courses with audio, video and exercises


----------



## farscape

From zareza, legal terms dictionaries :

Recent Law (general) terminology questions in Italian to Romanian

Italian to Romanian Law: Contract(s) Translation Glossary


----------

